# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  حبي حبيبي

## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهحبي حبيبي


حبي حبيبي ما يوصفه أنسانحبي حبيبي بالقلب مدفون من زمانصعب اتشوفه بعينك الي تنامحبي حبيبي ما يدركه انساناشتقت لك والله المستعانأحبك وحبك في قلبي مليانومستحيل يطوله في يوم النسيانحبي حبيبي أقوى من الطوفانتدري كم يحوي قلبي من حنان ؟لو تدري ما تركته في يوم من الايامقلبي مجنون بحبك وانهانبس لاجلك استحمل وصانالحب الي بينا وكانحب بس مو حب انسانوسلامتكمعطونا رايكم وبصراحةواعذروني في كلمات  اشوي يمكن ما تركب مع الكلام بساعذرونيتحياتي لكمام محمد

----------


## اسير الهوى

معذورة ام محمد..
انت تملكين مشاعر كبركان يريد الانفجار...
ففجريها عزيزتي على صفحاتنا ولا تبخلي بها علينا...
ام محمد كم انتظرت مشاركاتك هذه وهاانا سأنتظر منك المزيد..
(موبعد ثلاثة شهور عاد..يعني لا تطولي علينا بمشاركاتك)...
مشكور واقبلي تحياتي..
اخوك يسووووور...

----------


## محمد

بكل نواع الشكر وفن الذوق على هذا الموضوع

----------


## همسات وله

*تسلمين خيتو ام محمد* 
*يلا خلي الابداع يتفجر في عائلتنا* 
*وكلنا انصير شعراء* 
*كلماتك خيتو جميله جدا* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه ويسلم عمرك يا بعد عمري* 

*مع تحياتي لك* 
*اختك همسات وله*

----------


## نور الهدى

> معذورة ام محمد..







> انت تملكين مشاعر كبركان يريد الانفجار...
> ففجريها عزيزتي على صفحاتنا ولا تبخلي بها علينا...
> ام محمد كم انتظرت مشاركاتك هذه وهاانا سأنتظر منك المزيد..
> (موبعد ثلاثة شهور عاد..يعني لا تطولي علينا بمشاركاتك)...
> مشكور واقبلي تحياتي..
> اخوك يسووووور...






امممممممممممممممم

يسووووووور ابي الصدق ترى ما بي مجامله    :evil:  

بعدين يتطنزون علي باقي الاعضاء    :embarrest:  


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  

على فكرة عندي انا خواطر كاتبتنه بس لا ما حطها في اشياء ما تنحط    :toung:  


اشياء خاصة  وفي خواطر تحت المستوى 

يعني ما تنحط   :rolleyes:  


كل الشكر لك على حضورك وردك

تحياتي لك

ام محمد

----------


## نور الهدى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد
					

بكل نواع الشكر وفن الذوق على هذا الموضوع



*



*شكرا لك اخي محمد*


*على حضورك وردك*


*ام محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *تسلمين خيتو ام محمد*







> *يلا خلي الابداع يتفجر في عائلتنا* 
> *وكلنا انصير شعراء* 
> *كلماتك خيتو جميله جدا* 
> *الله يعطيك العافيه ويسلم عمرك يا بعد عمري* 
> 
> *مع تحياتي لك* 
> *اختك همسات وله*







وين شعراء هذي الا خرابيط    :embarrest:  


يمكن انتين اي    :bigsmile:  

اما انا لا    :toung:  


تسلمين خيتو لي 

والله لا يحرمنا من طلتك 



تحياتي لكِ ام ايوت 

ام محمد

----------


## ِAmeer

أم محمد والله نورتي صفحة الشعر بهذه الكلمات العذبة الأصيلة
والله يعطيك القوة والعافية ولا تبخلي علينا

----------


## نور الهدى

> أم محمد والله نورتي صفحة الشعر بهذه الكلمات العذبة الأصيلة
> والله يعطيك القوة والعافية ولا تبخلي علينا



 
*مرحبا بك اخي الكريم امير* 

*ومشكور على حضورك وردك وتشجيعك* 

*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## اسير الهوى

ام محمد..
ما اجاملك تبغي كلامي..انا الي يعجبني قبل البداع في الكلمات هو تفجير الاحاسيس وانت كلماتك ماتخلي....يالله بس سمعينا اناشيدك وما عليك انا اضمن لك انها بتكون روائع...
تحياتي ياسر..

----------


## hope

يسلمو على الكلمات الحلوة

يعطيش الله العافية

تحياتي

----------


## سعيد درويش

بداية جيدة اختي أم محمد  وأنا أضمن لك  لو تستمري في الكتابة بغزارة  وثقة ودون خجل فسوف تكونين من أعمدة هذا المنتدى أخيك سعيد

----------


## نور الهدى

> ام محمد..







> ما اجاملك تبغي كلامي..انا الي يعجبني قبل البداع في الكلمات هو تفجير الاحاسيس وانت كلماتك ماتخلي....يالله بس سمعينا اناشيدك وما عليك انا اضمن لك انها بتكون روائع...
> تحياتي ياسر..







تسلم يسوووووووور على التشجيع 

بصدق روحي اشوي وبقول يبي لي اشوي ازيد من الكتابة 


عاد روائع ما بتصير 

ههههههههههه

تحياتي لك 

ام محمد

----------


## نور الهدى

> يسلمو على الكلمات الحلوة







> يعطيش الله العافية
> 
> تحياتي






وتسلمين انتي وطلتك حوووور العين 


خلينا نشوفك دووووووووووم



تحياتي لكِ 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## نور الهدى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سعيد درويش
					

بداية جيدة اختي أم محمد وأنا أضمن لك لو تستمري في الكتابة بغزارة وثقة ودون خجل فسوف تكونين من أعمدة هذا المنتدى أخيك سعيد



*



*مشكور اخي سعيد*


*عاد من اعمدة هذا المنتدى* 

*صعبة اشوي* 

*ما دام انتوا موجودين* 

*وابداعكم وكتاباتكم موجودة* 

*امش بوزي* 


*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*اسمح لي امزح معاك خيو* 

*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## MOONY

والله عجز لساني اما هذه الكلمات الحلوه والرائعه اختي ام محمد وتمنياتي لك دائما بالتوفيق واشكرك على هالقصيده

----------


## نور الهدى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOONY
					

والله عجز لساني اما هذه الكلمات الحلوه والرائعه اختي ام محمد وتمنياتي لك دائما بالتوفيق واشكرك على هالقصيده



*


*لك كل الشكر اختي* 

*على مرورك وردك الحلو* 

*تحياتي لكِ* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## إيلاف

*أم محمد ..*
*مايميز الكلمات هي الأحاسيس التي تسكنها ..*
*كلماتكِ رائعة زينتها صدق المشاعر والأحاسيس ..*
*لذلك هي نالت إعجاب الجميع ..*
*سلمتِ على هذا البوح .. وننتظر منكِ المزيد ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *أم محمد ..*
> *مايميز الكلمات هي الأحاسيس التي تسكنها ..*
> *كلماتكِ رائعة زينتها صدق المشاعر والأحاسيس ..*
> *لذلك هي نالت إعجاب الجميع ..*
> *سلمتِ على هذا البوح .. وننتظر منكِ المزيد ..*
> *إيلاف ..*







*مشكورة اختي ايلاف على حضورك وردك* 

*الجميل* 

*افرحني تواجدك على مشاركتي* 


*تحياتي لكِ* 

*اختم ام محمد*

----------


## مهدي درويش

يسلموووووو


تحياتي العطره

----------


## نور الهدى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي درويش
					

يسلموووووو



*



> *تحياتي العطره*





*الله يسلمك خيو مهدي درويش*

*شكرا لك على مرورك وردك*

*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------

